# Integrating a backup camera with a tablet



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone accomplished this? 

I have did some research and it looks like the best solution is to go with a wi/fi camera and use a android or similar app like IP cam viewer to view the camera through the tablet or smart phone.

Has anyone did an install with a tablet similar to this? Thoughts?


----------

